# what is best tv show? top 5?



## dani67 (Jan 24, 2016)

1:breaking bad
2:game of thrones
3:friends
4:sopranos
5:shameless


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 24, 2016)

M*A*S*H

All in the family


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2016)

The test pattern  of an Indian Chieftain with a war bonnet......


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 24, 2016)

Andy Griffith Show


----------



## dani67 (Jan 24, 2016)

bear513 said:


> M*A*S*H
> 
> All in the family



very old


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

Leverage
Person of Interest
Mission Impossible
Firefly
MASH


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > M*A*S*H
> ...


These are very old people.....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > M*A*S*H
> ...




Old? Lol....

Forgot the Carol burnet show.those we're the days when we had great clean humor on television.

.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > M*A*S*H
> ...


One qualification of being THE BEST is withstanding the test of time.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

bear513 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I miss the interplay between Korman and Conway


----------



## PredFan (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Seinfeld.
2. The Walking Dead
3. Forensic Files
4. Good Eats
5. The Big Bang Theory
6. The Hitchikers' Guide to the Galaxy (BBC)
7. Friends
8. Better Call Saul
9. Fear the Walking Dead
10. The Simpsons


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2016)

bear513 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


_Leave it in her Beaver_ was good also..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

Maverick


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 24, 2016)

_The Big Valley_, ran by a woman, now that was sexual innuendo...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> 1. Seinfeld.
> 2. The Walking Dead
> 3. Forensic Files
> 4. Good Eats
> ...




They made a show on the hitch hikers guide?

One of my favorite books have to find it on DVD.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2016)

bear513 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Seinfeld.
> ...



I think it was more of a mini series.  It was also a pretty slow interpretation if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 24, 2016)

Dr Who


----------



## PredFan (Jan 24, 2016)

bear513 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Seinfeld.
> ...



Yeah the movie sucked ass. The BBC show followed the books as much as possible. It was also made in the late 70s or early 80s and is deliciously cheesy.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a hard time narrowing it down to 5 top shows.

1. Buffy the Vampire Slayer
2. The Walking Dead
3. House MD
4. Firefly
5. Farscape

Other than TWD, I'm basing this on shows that I've rewatched in their entirety and still enjoyed.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 24, 2016)

Sitcoms
Full House
Family Matters
Step By Step
Home Improvement
Reba

Dramas
7th Heaven
The Glades
Walker, Texas Ranger
Blue Bloods

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2016)

1.                       MASH
2.                       Wiseguy especially season two which gave us Kevin Spacey and Joan Severance as the bad guys
3.                       GOT
4.                       Monty Pythons Flying Circus
5.                       Top Gear


----------



## Toro (Jan 24, 2016)

Breaking Bad is the best TV show, ever.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 24, 2016)

Current:
Black Sails
Vikings
Versailles 
Game of Thrones
Sherlock
*Luther  (honorable mention.)
*Endeavour
Past:
West Wing
Downton Abbey
Twilight Zone
Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## westwall (Jan 24, 2016)

Toro said:


> Breaking Bad is the best TV show, ever.








Naaaaah, Top Gear kicks its ass!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Current:
> Black Sails
> Vikings
> Versailles
> ...



Sherlock and Luther are both good, but so short!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Current:
> ...


True. I think they are every other year as well.  Sherlock is and Luther just started back up after a year and a half or two years.  The Sherlock episodes are longer though.  Not sure about Luther.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 24, 2016)

westwall said:


> 1.                       MASH
> 2.                       Wiseguy especially season two which gave us Kevin Spacey and Joan Severance as the bad guys
> 3.                       GOT
> 4.                       Monty Pythons Flying Circus
> 5.                       Top Gear




I figured you were like my cousin a Monty guy, I couldn't stand it. 

I remember one time when I had to fly all the time for work, I blew off a flight from Ashville to Chicago because I wanted to watch L.A. law. 

And I was so mad when I checked into the hotel room and the local station moved it in order to show a tar heal basketball game.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jan 24, 2016)

Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul
Game of Thrones
Downton Abbey
The West Wing
Newsroom
Dexter
The Walking Dead
Orange is the New Black
Arrested Development
The Tim and Eric Show
Deadwood
The World at War

Honorable Mentions:
The Last Kingdom
Six Feet Under
Rome
Curb Your Enthusiasm
The Killing (Seasons 1&2 - skip 3 no matter the cliff hanger)


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > CremeBrulee said:
> ...



Luther just took a break then they decided to do a fourth 'season'.  I'm not sure it really counts at only 2 1-hour episodes.

Sherlock I think has had a season every year.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 24, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Are those 2 episodes they only ones?  Dammit.  Here I was all excited waiting for the next episode to come out.

Just looked it up.  You darken doorsteps. You know that?  Ruined my hopes for more Luther.    Thanks

I know Sherlock is every 2 years. Sherlock (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> 1:breaking bad
> 2:game of thrones
> 3:friends
> 4:sopranos
> 5:shameless



best show ever?  Masterpiece Theatre, if you are willing to accept it as 'a show'.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 24, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:breaking bad
> ...


everything


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 24, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:breaking bad
> ...


Crap. I forgot about that one.  But that kind of falls in the Poledark/Downton  Abbey category yes? As in they mostly host or present shows rather than being an actual show.

What about Mousterpiece Theater with George Plimpton?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


If it's everything then I'm going to throw Sammy Terry and Cowboy Bob out there for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 24, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Masterpiece is the greatest tv ever unless you want to argue that it is just a compilation.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



My personal opinion is that if Masterpiece Theatre qualifies as a TV show, as opposed to what some might quite fairly argue that it is merely a gateway TO TV shows,

then I consider it greatest show ever, based on the sum total of its content.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 31, 2016)

topic up


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 8, 2016)

1. Wire, 2. Game of Thrones, 3. Curb Your Enthusiasm, 4. Walking Dead & 5. Seinfeld.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 12, 2016)

true detective   
just season 1


fargo


----------



## Soheil (Feb 12, 2016)

Game of thrones
Star Trek
Band of Brothers
South Park


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 12, 2016)

Currently:
Walking Dead 
Castle. It's kinda corny, but good for a few laughs.
Chicago PD
Chicago Fire
Chopped

Past:
CSI
Miami Vice
Dark Shadows
MASH
Star Trek
All in the Family
Sanford & Son
Golden Girls
House Md
Good Eats-I like the way Alton Brown gets into the science of it, but I haven't seen it lately
Dallas
Dynasty


All time favorite, Carol Burnett


----------



## fbj (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone know why Mash was so popular in the 70's?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 14, 2016)

Northern Exposure
Carol Burnett Show


----------



## fbj (Feb 14, 2016)

Carol Burnett was always drunk it seemed


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Carol Burnett was always drunk it seemed



Carol Burnett did not drink. Her mother was an alcoholic, and she was raised by her grandmother. She successfully sued the National Enquirer who reported that she was seen drunk in a restaurant. Carol was hell on alcohol, and people who abused it.


----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Anyone know why Mash was so popular in the 70's?



It was clearly an anti-war show.


----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)

Current - meaning now - 2016

NCIS
Blacklist
Code Black
Suits (great show)
Second Chance


----------



## fbj (Feb 14, 2016)

longknife said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know why Mash was so popular in the 70's?
> ...




so what?   I wasn't around in 1972, explain


----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2016)

BattleStar - Latest Version
Firefly
24
Gotham
Lucifer


----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)

fbj said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



This was the height of the anti-'Nam demonstrations with large numbers of young men fleeing to Canada to avoid the draft. Hollywood was just pandering to the movement with a show based upon the horrors of war seen through the eyes of doctors in a military combat hospital.


----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2016)

The Carol Burnett Show-The Boys in the backroom (…:


----------



## MaryL (Feb 29, 2016)

Star trek.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Star trek.



I just recently read that a new Star Trek may be in the works, with Bryan Fuller involved.  I haven't watched a Star Trek since The Next Generation, but if Bryan Fuller is going to make a new one, I'm a bit excited.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 29, 2016)

The remake of Outer limits from the nines. My dad used to love the original, scared me so much I hid under the couch.  Joseph Stefano scared the hell out of me, and enlightened me too.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 2, 2016)

My fav:

As Time Goes By (this show is a brit-com.)

My top 5:

1. As Time Goes By
2. Coupling (another brit-com)
3. Ghost Whisperer
4. Forensic Files
5. Bates Motel


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 5, 2016)

Forgot a show; amended top 5:

1. As Time Goes By
2. Coupling
3. Ghost Whisperer
4. Snapped
5. Bates Motel


----------



## Dekster (Mar 5, 2016)

American Crime was good this season, but there is only one episode left.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Anyone know why Mash was so popular in the 70's?



Great writing, great topics, great characters, great actors playing those characters.  For the most part anyway.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 14, 2016)

Downton Abbey.  

So sad it's gone.  I don't know why they ended it.  The characters were solidly formed so even if Julian Fellowes was tired I'm sure there are writers capable of keeping them alive for many years (if Fellowes were willing to relinquish the task).  

Downton Abbey obviously followed in the footsteps of _Upstairs/Downstairs,_ which was a 1970s series dealing with the relationship between the English upper class and their household servants and that series lasted a very long time.


----------



## Dekster (Mar 14, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Downton Abbey.
> 
> So sad it's gone.  I don't know why they ended it.  The characters were solidly formed so even if Julian Fellowes was tired I'm sure there are writers capable of keeping them alive for many years (if Fellowes were willing to relinquish the task).
> 
> Downton Abbey obviously followed in the footsteps of _Upstairs/Downstairs,_ which was a 1970s series dealing with the relationship between the English upper class and their household servants and that series lasted a very long time.



1)  They ended it because Maggie Smith would not renew her contract as the Dowager who was the series' anchor period character.

2) There is talk of a movie spinoff to be released in 2018.  Not sure many of the details other than that the actor who plays Bates has reportedly revealed that he is already contracted for the movie.  My guess would be that it would be a run up to WWII


----------



## MikeK (Mar 15, 2016)

Dekster said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Downton Abbey.
> ...


That would have been a major loss to the cast and I can understand why they decided not to continue.  Too bad.  But Maggie is getting on in years and one does get too tired to be working day after day.



> 2) There is talk of a movie spinoff to be released in 2018.  Not sure many of the details other than that the actor who plays Bates has reportedly revealed that he is already contracted for the movie.  My guess would be that it would be a run up to WWII


I will look forward to that.  I'm sure such a movie would be as good if not better than Gosford Park.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2016)

dani67 said:


> 1:breaking bad
> 2:game of thrones
> 3:friends
> 4:sopranos
> 5:shameless


NBC always had the best must see TV nights. Usually Thursdays. Let me try to think of all the shows. Night court, family matters, cheers, Seinfeld, friends, will and grace.

Right now the best night and lineup is the middle, Goldberg's, modern family and blackish. All four are good shows.


----------



## Dekster (Mar 16, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:breaking bad
> ...



Somewhere along the way TV networks became obsessed with the Wednesday night at 10:00pm time slot as being the must win slot of the week.  I have never understood why so much emphasis goes into that day and time.  A lot of them also became obsessed with the 13-17 year old demographic because that is the one advertisers will pay a premium to reach.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2016)

Dekster said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Where do you live? In eastern time zone 8-10pm is considered prime time.

I haven't had a show I loved on at ten pm since hillstreet blues.


----------



## Dekster (Mar 16, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Where do you live? In eastern time zone 8-10pm is considered prime time.
> 
> I haven't had a show I loved on at ten pm since hillstreet blues.



I live in the eastern time zone.  I assume they like the 10 pm spot to be strong to deliver ratings to the 11 pm local affiliate news broadcast so said affiliates stick with them.  Wednesday must be a night in which families watch more TV.  IDK.  I know Friday nights are usually the kiss of death for a show if a network moves it there because nobody is watching.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 17, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I watch a few shows at 10:00 PM.  Castle and Blindspot are both on Monday at 10, Limitless is on Tuesday at 10.  For people who enjoyed Breaking Bad, I think Better Call Saul is on Monday at 10 as well.

I wouldn't say I love any of the shows, but I've been watching Castle since it started, it's in season 8 now.


----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



Thank goodness for On Demand. I get to watch ALL the 10pm shows on my timeframe.


----------



## dani67 (Mar 17, 2016)

im watching this tv show :
1:better call soul
2:vikings
3:walking dead
4:american crime history
5:shameless


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 17, 2016)

WKRP in Cincinnatti - if only for this:


----------



## Dekster (Mar 17, 2016)

longknife said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I DVR them and then watch them on the weekends usually.  I'll wait until I have several episodes and watch them at once.  I prefer it that way as to on demand because Ican fast forward through commercials which some on demand shows do not allow me to do on Xfinity.


----------

